# When will people understand......................



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

Cheers,

If you want to get a real taste of Linux try Slackware. Or go the Unix way try Free BSD. This way at least you guys will learn that there is a CLI in Linux/Unix.

Only wannabe Linux users use disros like Fedora, Ubuntu, Suse...... and the like. Because they think Linux is cool. These morons don't know 2 cents about Linux they just want eye candy like a freaking Transparent Panels and GUI Applications.

By the way Don't go for Fedora Core, cause it is just a beta version for Dead Rat Enterprise Linux, and also don't go for DumbIan, and SUSU Linux it just plain sucks. Period.

These are not True Open Source GNU linux. Well except for DumbIan but it still sucks because of GUI.

What is Open Source , it means Free as in Freedom of Speech and NOT Free as in Free Beer. There should be no catch, like Dead Rat sells its Enterprise version for a cost and they say they are only charging for support. Liers. Why dont they just let us download the ISO for free i dont need their fricking support, i know Linux, i have been using it for years. This is just like MS stratagy. Yeah we can install Dead Rat on any amount of systems unlike Windows, BIG DEAL, it still defeats the purpose of Open Source. FU Dead Rat.

When will people understand that Linux and Unix strong point is, that its CLI based. It has a powerful Command Line interface, unlike Windows which has crappy DOS. Everything that can be done in the idiotic GUI can be done through the Command Line in Linux and way better. Much better. Much Much Better. Developers of Beryl, Compiz, Gnome, KDE, XFCE and what not should burn in hell for destroying Linux and its good name.

And before i end this rant i have to say something to the Microsoft Windows Haters and the Linux/Unix haters (you know who you are). You haters or fanboys who claim that and this and that OS sucks should back it up with some freaking reason, otherwise no one will take you seriously. Just by saying hey man this program wont install, Windows sucks man or i just got infected with spyware and a virus Microsoft sucks dude wont do. Use some common sense, use an antivirus and an anti spyware. There are lots of free anti this and anti that stuff available on the net.

In the company i work in there are plenty of people there who use a variety of OS. Some use Linux and Some use Windows and some use Mac. Use an OS which is better suited to you.

Remember no OS is bulletproff, every OS has security lags and bugs and virus and what not. Have some common sense.

You know what i think no one hates anything, they just want to try to fit in the community. You know to look cool. Lets say there are two guys abc and xyz................

"abc" 





> Hey man M$ WinDOWZZZZ sucks



The other idiots join him like sheep.

"xyz" 





> Yeah dude, WinBLOWS man.



Don't force anyone to use Linux cause the lesser the users Linux has the more unique and prestigious community we are.

Peace.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 9, 2007)

what's the point of this thread?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> what's the point of this thread?


 he has just pasted this article from some other site. 
 he's disclosing the flaws in OS's and suggesting not to force anybody regarding OS's

i too hav been telling from years dont force anybody to use windows or linux or mac.



> Windows sucks man or i just got infected with spyware and a virus Microsoft sucks dude wont do. Use some common sense, use an antivirus and an anti spyware. There are lots of free anti this and anti that stuff available on the net.


Windows is not crap, Either u dont know how to operate on windows without using antivirus, or spyware... or some sort of crap... i had been using windows for years without using antivirus... so windows do not suck... u suck.  get urself a little knowledge on how to operate windows efficiently or get some tutorials before passing some non sense comments.

the guy loves CLI mode in Linux. ... thats the reason he tells GUI sucks in SUSE and fedora. Even Slackware uses CLI and GUI both like other OS. And linux is not only about eye candy thing... its a lot more. .... Eye candy thing is another feature added to it.


> Why dont they just let us download the ISO for free i dont need their fricking support, i know Linux, i have been using it for years.


downloading just iso is not enough... u know to operate linux becoz of its community... ones the community is off u too will struggle how to operate and even install Distro's like FreeBSD and Openbsd... forget about installing u cant even partition the hdd for FreeBSD or OpenBSD... if those community people never tell u how to make partitions. 

At end, a poor soul who is confused in himself. Does not know which one to use.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 9, 2007)

Different people have different views.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2007)

dunno that but i liked reading it.  .. Never be a fanboy and try all oses..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> what's the point of this thread?


i was about to ask the same question!!!! what is the author trying to say?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 9, 2007)

At one point the post uses names like Dumbian, Susu, Dead Rat, blames GUI and it's developers on the other hand in the same articles asks people to do what they prefer.
And another point I totally disagree is GUI, the advances in GUI just show how powerful the base is and the flexibility of unix which was hardly designed for this type of graphical usage.
Seriously crap article. Nothing new, nothing informative.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Seriously crap article. Nothing new, nothing informative.



completely with u... couldn't agree more.   but thought of givin him little information abt things.


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> what's the point of this thread?





			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i was about to ask the same question!!!! what is the author trying to say?


 Just pointing out the obvious facts.



			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Different people have different views.





			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> dunno that but i liked reading it.  .. Never be a fanboy and try all oses..


 Exactly.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> he has just pasted this article from some other site.


 Kindly post the URL. Please. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> Windows is not crap, Either u dont know how to operate on windows without using antivirus, or spyware... or some sort of crap... i had been using windows for years without using antivirus... so windows do not suck... u suck.  get urself a little knowledge on how to operate windows efficiently or get some tutorials before passing some non sense comments.


 Did i say Windows is crap. Man i need some english lessons. I said DOS is crappy compared to the  Linux CLI. 

 And telling me i suck and putting a Big Grin smiley, makes you a jackass my dear friend.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> downloading just iso is not enough... u know to operate linux becoz of its community... ones the community is off u too will struggle how to operate and even install Distro's like FreeBSD and Openbsd... forget about installing u cant even partition the hdd for FreeBSD or OpenBSD... if those community people never tell u how to make partitions.


 Did i say anything about community. I dont have anything bad to say on the Linux community. Linux is surviving on community. I am just saying that they (Red Hat - RHEL and Suse - SLED) should not charge for their products, even support.  And even if they do they should have an option that whoever wants support can pay for the support and whoever does not need the support can fend for themselves.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> At end, a poor soul who is confused in himself. Does not know which one to use.


 You should really stop drinking. Cause you keep seeing things that i have not written.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> completely with u... couldn't agree more.   but thought of givin him little information abt things.


 Kissing the Mods behind, are we?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Just pointing out the obvious facts.


 those r facts for u not for others.


> Kindly post the URL. Please. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


if u have written it plz tell me how long u hav been using windows and linux both... and it depends on the depth of knowledge u hav abt using linux.


> Did i say Windows is crap. Man i need some english lessons.
> 
> And telling me i suck and putting a Big Grin smiley, makes you a jackass my dear friend.


 right from beginning u hav been bashing that both the windows and linux world suck... and just tell me the OS which does not make u suck.... 
tellin it for last time... now u seriously suck. 





> Did i say anything about community. I dont have anything bad to say on community. Linux is surviving on community. I just say they should have an option that whoever wants support can pay for the support and whoever does not need the support can fend for themselves.


why should u pay someone... when they r offering for free....
ur thinking about paying for support is ridiculous.



> Kissing the Mods behind, are we?


 ROLF.... *mehulved* is not mod anymore.


> You should really stop drinking. Cause you keep seeing things that i have not written


 read the aritcle again if its written by you... they r not flaws... just issues related to one user... or problems he's facing which he doesn't now how to stop those, nothing new about it.

Looks like i'm too drunk now.... will post next time when i'm not drunk.


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> if u have written it plz tell me how long u hav been using windows and linux both... and it depends on the depth of knowledge u hav abt using linux.


 I have been a Sys Admin for Oracle for the past few years. We have hundreds of system here running all kinds of OS, Windows, BSD, Linux, Mac and others. If you wnat to know more why dont we discuss it over a cup of tea, my dear friend.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> right from beginning u hav been bashing that both the windows and linux world suck... and just tell me the OS which does not make u suck....



What is it with you and smilies.

Yes i bash the OS i do not like. I dont like Dead Rat, SuSu and DumbIan. However i do like Gentoo, Free BSD, Slax and i love the CLI.
I also hate Gnome, KDE, and XFCE and other window environments, eye candy, and GUI Appz.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> why should u pay someone... when they r offering for free....


 Who Red Hat, is offering something for free. Where........... Where.
 Oh you are not talking about Fedora are you? As i said before Fedora is the Beta testing version of the next RHEL, so is Opensuse for SLED.

And RHEL and SLED are paid OS my dear friend. They say you dont pay for the OS itsely but pay for the support they offer. Well i dont need their fricking support. That is all i am trying to say my dear.
 



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> ur thinking about paying for support is ridiculous.


 Exactly what i am saying. Why should we pay for support.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> read the aritcle again if its written by you... they r not flaws... just issues related to one user... or problems he's facing which he doesn't now how to stop those, nothing new about it.


 What problems. Did i say anything about me having a problem about something. 

Dude seriously no drinking.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2007)

abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Only wannabe Linux users use disros like Fedora, Ubuntu, Suse...... and the like. Because they think Linux is cool. These morons don't know 2 cents about Linux they just want eye candy like a freaking Transparent Panels and GUI Applications.


so you mean to say that CLI in everything else other than slackware and freebsd is crippled?



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> By the way Don't go for Fedora Core, cause it is just a beta version for Dead Rat Enterprise Linux, and also don't go for DumbIan, and SUSU Linux it just plain sucks. Period.


fedora is a beta version for red hat... hmmm... mebbe but hey it works and thats all that i care  and do mind telling why debian and suse suck.



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> These are not True Open Source GNU linux. Well except for DumbIan but it still sucks because of GUI.


simple, don't install a DE and WM... wid linux the choice is endless 



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> What is Open Source , it means Free as in Freedom of Speech and NOT Free as in Free Beer. There should be no catch, like Dead Rat sells its Enterprise version for a cost and they say they are only charging for support. Liers. Why dont they just let us download the ISO for free i dont need their fricking support, i know Linux, i have been using it for years. This is just like MS stratagy. Yeah we can install Dead Rat on any amount of systems unlike Windows, BIG DEAL, it still defeats the purpose of Open Source. FU Dead Rat.


i agree to some extent. red hat/suse must give an option. download for free and pay if u want support. but then i guess thats the reason why we haf distros like fedora, opensuse, centos and the biggest things is they work. as i said before, thats all i care for!



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> When will people understand that Linux and Unix strong point is, that its CLI based.


when new users get used to linux after feeling at home using the GUI and advanced linux users don't need lessons on how powerful the CLI is.



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Everything that can be done in the idiotic GUI can be done through the Command Line in Linux and way better. Much better. Much Much Better.


so does that mean GUI users are forbidden to install use the CLI?



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Developers of Beryl, Compiz, Gnome, KDE, XFCE and what not should burn in hell for destroying Linux and its good name.


don't like it, don't use it! simple  but imho these projects haf helped a lot in attracting new users who, as time passes, understand the core of linux and enjoy using CLI as much as they do seeing the visual effects of these composite managers 



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Use some common sense, use an antivirus and an anti spyware. There are lots of free anti this and anti that stuff available on the net.


i agree to this. no point in whining when you urself are not fortified against it inspite of knowing the dangers. btw, there are a lot of users who use only common sense but no anti virus  i'm one of them!! 



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Use an OS which is better suited to you.


completely agree.



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Remember no OS is bulletproff, every OS has security lags and bugs and virus and what not.


agree again.



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Don't force anyone to use Linux cause the lesser the users Linux has the more unique and prestigious community we are.


thats typical mac fanboy attitude!!! (sorry fanboys!) and i don't agree to that statement one bit! if something is good let everyone haf it. why restrict it to a selected few. this attitude will only scare away new users and thats the last thing i'd want to see!!!

you posted ur views, i posted mine.

cheers


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> so you mean to say that CLI in everything else other than slackware and freebsd is crippled?


 I am just saying, Slax and Free BSD are better at handling CLI than others.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> and do mind telling why debian and suse suck.


 SuSe sucks for the same reason Red Hat sucks. We have to pay for SLED. 

Any OS that has a paid version for support and and treat the free version as beta testing for gullible Linux users sucks. 

They are not True Open Source.

Debian, just because they are very slow in development and releasing new security updates, and fixing bugs. 




			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i agree to some extent. red hat/suse must give an option. download for free and pay if u want support.


 I have nothing to add.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> when new users get used to linux after feeling at home using the GUI and advanced linux users don't need lessons on how powerful the CLI is.





			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> don't like it, don't use it! simple  but imho these projects haf helped a lot in attracting new users who, as time passes, understand the core of linux and enjoy using CLI as much as they do seeing the visual effects of these composite managers






			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> so does that mean GUI users are forbidden to install use the CLI?



For example while building a house you cant say i will build the first floor first and then lay the foundation. That is just retarded.

In the same way, first learn the CLI. That is the most powerful thing in Linux. CLI lays the foundation for Linux learning.

 New users get attracted to Linux when they see all those fine things we can do with Beryl and Compiz . They dont want to learn anything in Linux, let alone how to work with the CLI, they just want their desktop to look attractive. That just pisses me off.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2007)

^^^ thats what makes first timers shun linux! thats all i'm saying.



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> New users get attracted to Linux when they see all those fine things we can do with Beryl and Compiz . They dont want to learn anything in Linux, let alone how to work with the CLI, they just want their desktop to look attractive.


so whats the problem? i don't understand why are you pissed off wid that? do they claim to be linux experts or downplay you? any particular incident that led to this?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 9, 2007)

Why would one use slackware on desktop except to learn?
It's just too much waste of time to have slackware as your everyday use distro.
Don't get me wrong, I am a big fan of slackware, but I'd use gentoo, arch over it anyday.
And also, SLED is available for download free of cost, AFAIK. Cos I did download SLED 10 after it's release. I downloaded it from Suse's site and used it for a month. I still get notification for security updates.
Maybe they've closed it now, or maybe it's a timebound trial. Then I don't know.


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ thats what makes first timers shun linux! thats all i'm saying.



 I guess i am an Angry 37 Year Old Man. HUH.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> so whats the problem? i don't understand why are you pissed off wid that? do they claim to be linux experts or downplay you? any particular incident that led to this?


 Oh, just a couple of new recrutes who did not know squat about many of the CLI based commands, and here is the fun part they told me that they were certified. Do not know what certificaton they are talking about or who hired them, but they are a couple of dumbasses, that is for sure.



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> Why would one use slackware on desktop except to learn?
> It's just too much waste of time to have slackware as your everyday use distro.


Well it was my first distro. My brother taught me all about the importance of CLI. I learnt everything i know about Linux/Unix from Slax and Free BSD.  It is a challange sometimes but is not so tough if you know your way around it.



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I am a big fan of slackware, but I'd use gentoo, arch over it anyday.


I am a big fan of Gentoo too.



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> And also, SLED is available for download free of cost, AFAIK. Cos I did download SLED 10 after it's release. I downloaded it from Suse's site and used it for a month. I still get notification for security updates.
> Maybe they've closed it now, or maybe it's a timebound trial. Then I don't know.


 
Maybe. And maybe not. The last time i cheched we had pay for SLED. If is is available for free download then it will be news to me.

By the way i dont know whose account this is but i found the U/N and Pass on BugMeNot.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2007)

abrakadabra said:
			
		

> I am just saying, Slax and Free BSD are better at handling CLI than others.


plz temme how. i've been a slackware user during the initial dayz when gui was only for those who owned "fortunate hardware". i've spent my initial dayz wid slack and now use ubuntu. as a normal user (i'm not talking abt network/sys admins), i don't find ubuntu or fedora lacking anywhere when it comes to "handling" the CLI.



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Any OS that has a paid version for support and and treat the free version as beta testing for gullible Linux users sucks.
> 
> They are not True Open Source.


what is true open source? i guess apple does the same wid mac os x and its darwin based OS and thats bad.



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Debian, just because they are very slow in development and releasing new security updates, and fixing bugs.


stability and speed to deliver are the two end points of a scale! i don't think they are slow in bugfixing. yes, they are slow in releasing "stable" versions.



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> For example while building a house you cant say i will build the first floor first and then lay the foundation. That is just retarded.


things haf changed now. building of houses has come along way. you get a readymade house now. all u need to do is dig space for foundation (partition ur hard disk) and there u jus put in the house wid the foundation, ground floor, first floor and even second floor!!  (a complete linux distro including CLI, GUI and all apps!!). moreover, this house is as stable as any other house!



			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> In the same way, first learn the CLI. That is the most powerful thing in Linux. CLI lays the foundation for Linux learning.


i'm saying this again. this will only scare away first timers. let them install it first using something they are familiar wid - GUI. then those who wanna really get into the depth of *nix will certainly dig out the CLI and learn. those who don't, well.. they are free to do whatever they want!

consider a home user who doesn't know much about computers. he wants a system for entertainment purpose, to listen to songs, internet radio, watch movies, TV, surf the net etc. wudn't it be better if that user installs something like linux mint instead of buying or pirating windows? now, where is it necessicity for that user to learn CLI and why will he? he's no programmer, no admin... and he can install apps and apply system updates wid the gui software manager. thats all he needs to do!!! one less pirate for the country and one more user added to the linux community! 

all i need to say is, if u are an admin then yes, you should learn CLI. if u are a home user and can get away widout using CLI then you don't need to. but to get a real taste of linux, you should experiment wid it, coz the charm of linux is still the CLI no matter how sophisticated the gui becomes  but it shouldn't be forced upon them. thats all i'm saying (i'm talking abt the average user here).


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

i'm little more drunk now... so be prepared.

first things first plz dont take any sort of arguments for personal, since ur a new guy(most of the members do that is why) and dont change the contents ones posted.... for better understand.


			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> I have been a Sys Admin for Oracle for the past few years. We have hundreds of system here running all kinds of OS, Windows, BSD, Linux, Mac and others. If you wnat to know more why dont we discuss it over a cup of tea, my dear friend.


ok i'm ready for it... but theirs something  which  makes me think ur  lying. 




> What is it with you and smilies.


 what re do u expect me to explain this also... okay they r used for better understandin for the reader.




> Yes i bash the OS i do not like. I dont like Dead Rat, SuSu and DumbIan. However i do like Gentoo, Free BSD, Slax and i love the CLI.
> I also hate Gnome, KDE, and XFCE and other window environments, eye candy, and GUI Appz.


 u urself said dont be a fanboy... and i can see complete fanboyism in u. First practice before u preach.



> Who Red Hat, is offering something for free. Where........... Where.
> Oh you are not talking about Fedora are you? As i said before Fedora is the Beta testing version of the next RHEL, so is Opensuse for SLED.


now ur coming to the point. Beta version r not with full faults. they have latest packages for upgradin.... and the RHEL has the stable versions of same packages and SLED will be a bit more 'behind' in an attempt to be more stable which will be older and sometimes very old like it could be worse. It could be like Debian. "Party like it's 1996.




> And RHEL and SLED are paid OS my dear friend. They say you dont pay for the OS itsely but pay for the support they offer. Well i dont need their fricking support. That is all i am trying to say my dear.


  
 
SLES = Enterprise server, is for businesses who need 24/7 support and a unified platform.


> Exactly what i am saying. Why should we pay for support.


 (elaboratin a little)........... more or less. You can use opensuse for servers and everything else. But you won't get 24/7 support and so may not want to use it for critical applications. 
* The only real difference is that openSUSE often ships with more "bleeding edge" software and you get no support (If you have the skill to maintain it yourself all the time, this is a non-issue).... and openSUSE only get's security updates only for two years after release, where for SLE it's five years. Which is "sorta" non-issue as the upgrades are constantly free.
  they have different levels of support for different businesses in size and need. 
 and when SLED screws up you can get on the phone to Novell and scream at someone.
secondly and when your SLED version of OpenOffice.org has a bug or you have an urgent feature request, ~15 Novell Engineers are solving it for you in some days, if you are a big client that is 
well, I don't think that's exclusive to Novell... the bigger and louder you are, the more notice gets taken of you, but of all Gnu/Linux distributions, only Novell has the number of O developers that allows to do that.*

*Should i explain anything more to you now.*


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> plz temme how. i've been a slackware user during the initial dayz when gui was only for those who owned "fortunate hardware". i've spent my initial dayz wid slack and now use ubuntu. as a normal user (i'm not talking abt network/sys admins), i don't find ubuntu or fedora lacking anywhere when it comes to "handling" the CLI.





			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> what is true open source?


Of course Fedora and Suse dont lack in the CLI department. I agree there. My problem is that they are not true Open Source. 

What is True Open Source? 

No Corporate Clowns. That is the first thing that comes to mind. 

True Open Source is Just a bunch of enthusiastic developers developing an OS. Free support from the community like forums like these. No paying for anything. No catch. Free as Speech in a Democracy and not free as in buy a Burger and get a Beer free. That is just retarded.




			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> stability and speed to deliver are the two end points of a scale! i don't think they are slow in bugfixing. yes, they are slow in releasing "stable" versions.


I guess you are right there. Stability matters. But i still hate Debian like AIDS.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> things haf changed now. building of houses has come along way. you get a readymade house now. all u need to do is dig space for foundation (partition ur hard disk) and there u jus put in the house wid the foundation, ground floor, first floor and even second floor!!  (a complete linux distro including CLI, GUI and all apps!!). moreover, this house is as stable as any other house!


Ha Ha Ha ......




			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i'm saying this again. this will only scare away first timers. let them install it first using something they are familiar wid - GUI. then those who wanna really get into the depth of *nix will certainly dig out the CLI and learn. those who don't, well.. they are free to do whatever they want!
> 
> consider a home user who doesn't know much about computers. he wants a system for entertainment purpose, to listen to songs, internet radio, watch movies, TV, surf the net etc. wudn't it be better if that user installs something like linux mint instead of buying or pirating windows? now, where is it necessicity for that user to learn CLI and why will he? he's no programmer, no admin... and he can install apps and apply system updates wid the gui software manager. thats all he needs to do!!! one less pirate for the country and one more user added to the linux community!
> 
> all i need to say is, if u are an admin then yes, you should learn CLI. if u are a home user and can get away widout using CLI then you don't need to. but to get a real taste of linux, you should experiment wid it, coz the charm of linux is still the CLI no matter how sophisticated the gui becomes  but it shouldn't be forced upon them. thats all i'm saying (i'm talking abt the average user here).


Hmmmmmm, You have a very good point there.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 9, 2007)

abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Cheers,
> 
> If you want to get a real taste of Linux try Slackware. Or go the Unix way try Free BSD. This way at least you guys will learn that there is a CLI in Linux/Unix.
> 
> ...




Why exactly is this guy acting like an @#$@#%? NObody starts from TOP, "morons" like me who had no prior knowledge could not start by using slackware or freeBSD!! I would have returned to windows. It was this GUI of Ubuntu and excellent support that made be trash windows. 

Author might be that lousy @!#$@#$ who started using linux 10 years ago when there was no GUI. Today, starting from CLI is a tough job. Using gentoo or slackware will only send an intrested guy back to windows. 
Am I wrong? NO I dont think so. 




> Remember no OS is bulletproff, every OS has security lags and bugs and virus and what not. Have some common sense.


Wah!! Kya baat kahi. Mazaa aa gaya. I was enlightened by the knowledge of this dude. Thanks man, and I thought everything is perfect, and the safest bet is Windows. Gosh!! Trash Lin, I am back to windows.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2007)

^^^ chill, cynosure!


----------



## cynosure (Aug 9, 2007)

^chilled


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

My My arn't we all a little touchy here. HUH.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> i'm little more drunk now... so be prepared.


 
Bring it on. 

Lets get ready to Rumbleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..............



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> first things first plz dont take any sort of arguments for personal, since ur a new guy(most of the members do that is why)


Awwww, come on. This is the forums. 

I mean arguying on the forums is like running in the special olympics. Everybody wins.

I know we will get along very well if we met in person.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> and dont change the contents ones posted.... for better understand.


You guys reply very quickly. I just wanted to edit out a few of my comments.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> ok i'm ready for it... but theirs something  which  makes me think ur  lying.


 Really. Do you think i give a cr@p about what you think.




			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> what re do u expect me to explain this also... okay they r used for better understandin for the reader.


 
Sarcasm, my dear friend. Look it up in the dictionary mate.




			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> u urself said dont be a fanboy... and i can see complete fanboyism in u. First practice before u preach.


How am i a fanboy. I like all OS, be it MS or Linux. I just hate the way they do their business.

I will give you an example of fanboyism. One of my friends hates MS and loves Linux to death. He hates MS so much that even if MS came up with a vaccine that could cure AIDS he will rather die that use that medication. Now that my friend is fanboism.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> now ur coming to the point. Beta version r not with full faults. they have latest packages for upgradin.... and the RHEL has the stable versions of same packages and SLED will be a bit more 'behind' in an attempt to be more stable which will be older and sometimes very old like it could be worse. It could be like Debian. "Party like it's 1996.
> SLES = Enterprise server, is for businesses who need 24/7 support and a unified platform.



RHEL, SLES/SLED whatever, Paid support,Not True Open Source.
Therefore sucks. 
Fedora, OpenSuse, beta testing releases for gullible Linux users
Therefore sucks.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> (elaboratin a little)........... more or less. You can use opensuse for servers and everything else. But you won't get 24/7 support and so may not want to use it for critical applications.
> The only real difference is that openSUSE often ships with more "bleeding edge" software and you get no support (If you have the skill to maintain it yourself all the time, this is a non-issue).... and openSUSE only get's security updates only for two years after release, where for SLE it's five years. Which is "sorta" non-issue as the upgrades are constantly free.
> they have different levels of support for different businesses in size and need.
> and when SLED screws up you can get on the phone to Novell and scream at someone.
> ...



I dont care. Open Source means free. And that incluses everything. You just cant put a cost on an OS and say you are paying for support. That just defeats the purpose of Open Source. These organizations are no better than MS in this case.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

by me said:
			
		

> (elaboratin a little)........... more or less. You can use opensuse for servers and everything else. But you won't get 24/7 support and so may not want to use it for critical applications.
> The only real difference is that openSUSE often ships with more "bleeding edge" software and you get no support (If you have the skill to maintain it yourself all the time, this is a non-issue).... and openSUSE only get's security updates only for two years after release, where for SLE it's five years. Which is "sorta" non-issue as the upgrades are constantly free.
> they have different levels of support for different businesses in size and need.
> and when SLED screws up you can get on the phone to Novell and scream at someone.
> ...





			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> I dont care. Open Source means free. And that incluses everything. You just cant put a cost on an OS and say you are paying for support. That just defeats the purpose of Open Source. These organizations are no better than MS in this case.



U dont care.... what an attitude u hav, since it was u who wrote the first post... the things wat i said above were  very important while considering such organisations which give support and r always ready for u, if u really dont want the support then use the OS which is free provided by the same company like opensuse. Even they will do the job which can be done using the paid ones.


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ​  Why exactly is this guy acting like an @#$@#%? NObody starts from TOP, "morons" like me who had no prior knowledge could not start by using slackware or freeBSD!! I would have returned to windows. It was this GUI of Ubuntu and excellent support that made be trash windows.
> 
> Author might be that lousy @!#$@#$ who started using linux 10 years ago when there was no GUI. Today, starting from CLI is a tough job. Using gentoo or slackware will only send an intrested guy back to windows.
> Am I wrong? NO I dont think so.


 
Young men like you should not use such filth language. It is not the Indian culture.

If Infra Red Dude and Vish could explain in a cool and calm way, why cant you?

Chillax, Take a Chill Pill,

Or whatever the cool language is nowadays.
 


			
				cynosure said:
			
		

> Wah!! Kya baat kahi. Mazaa aa gaya. I was enlightened by the knowledge of this dude. Thanks man, and I thought everything is perfect, and the safest bet is Windows. Gosh!! Trash Lin, I am back to windows.


What the hell are you talking about. 
And who said anything about Windows being the safest. HUH. I think i mentioned using Anti this and Anti that stuff in Windows.

Have you been following the thread, mate.

Now take a pair of clean cloth, put some water on the cloth, take out your [SIZE=-1]spectacles[/SIZE] and wipe the glasses. Put on your glasses.

Simple isin't it.

Read the whole thread again.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> U dont care.... what an attitude u hav, since it was u who wrote the first post... the things wat i said above were  very important while considering such organisations which give support and r always ready for u, if u really dont want the support then use the OS which is free provided by the same company like opensuse. Even they will do the job which can be done using the paid ones.


Dont tell me to use OpenSuse. How many times do i have to tell you that it is just beta testing version for the real deal the SuSe Enterprise version.

I dont like Bleeding Edge beta releases like OpenSuse to run on Mission Critical servers in our company. 

All i am saying is that everything should be free in Open Source, Free OS, Free Software, Free Updates and Free Support.

OK, i am done. See ya.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2007)

abrakadabra said:
			
		

> All i am saying is that everything should be free in Open Source, Free OS, Free Software, Free Updates and Free Support.


thats the problem! nothing in this world is free and perfect. if something is free then its not perfect, if something is perfect then its not free  everything has some or the other string attached to it


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Really. Do you think i give a cr@p about what you think.


 neither do i abt u. 
 



> How am i a fanboy. I like all OS, be it MS or Linux. I just hate the way they do their business.
> 
> I will give you an example of fanboyism. One of my friends hates MS and loves Linux to death. He hates MS so much that even if MS came up with a vaccine that could cure AIDS he will rather die that use that medication. Now that my friend is fanboism.


... this story reminds me of my KG teachers. 





> RHEL, SLES/SLED whatever, Paid support,Not True Open Source.
> Therefore sucks.
> Fedora, OpenSuse, beta testing releases for gullible Linux users
> Therefore sucks.


for u everything sucks... no comments.





> I dont care. Open Source means free. And that incluses everything. You just cant put a cost on an OS and say you are paying for support. That just defeats the purpose of Open Source. These organizations are no better than MS in this case.


Since u told u r an Sys Admin of great company Oracle..... how much of truth beholds in that. A Sys Admin of such company never has that attitude " I Dont Care " and sys admin never excepts what your expecting from other organization. 


> Dont tell me to use OpenSuse. How many times do i have to tell you that it is just beta testing version for the real deal the SuSe Enterprise version.


 I know better then u do that its a beta version.... but they also release a final test version which is free... now tell me Doesnt beta version work properly.  if u dont want to pay them a penny.


> I dont like Bleeding Edge beta releases like OpenSuse to run on Mission Critical servers in our company.


 see again the " I " factor comes into pic, but others.... most of them do like it. Just ask others opinion you will come to know.


> All i am saying is that everything should be free in Open Source, Free OS, Free Software, Free Updates and Free Support.


 
u cannot expect a community people to stand by u for 24/7 to be ready for you whenever u make a call for support if u dont pay to them. If u where in their position u would hardly ever think about it, if it was free of cost.

*forget about the calls... have you Ever helped a soul by goin to irc channels helping people 24/7 for free of cost ?? No, then forget about the rest what you said.
* 


> OK, i am done. See ya.


 ... *A run away attitude of an " Oracle's System Administrator "  ROFL . *


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2007)

what about PCQLinux? They dont even provide downloads also the sourcecode


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> I know better then u do that its a beta version.... but they also release a final test version which is free... now tell me Doesnt beta version work properly.  if u dont want to pay them a penny.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh my,

How you have been brainwashed. Tsk, Tsk.

For the Last time.

OpenSuse - Yes they have a beta version and they release a stable version every 6-7 months. Now this stable version of OpenSuse is what i am calling a beta version that is released so that gullible Linux users can use it. OK.

I called it a beta version because whatever good things are there in this version goes to the the Real Deal Stable release which is the Suse Enterprise.

OK. If you are too dumb to get that i cant help you.
 



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> u cannot expect a community people to stand by u for 24/7 to be ready for you whenever u make a call for support if u dont pay to them. If u where in their position u would hardly ever think about it, if it was free of cost.


Was it not the dream of Richard Stallman and the Free Software Foundation, GNU for software to be free.

The  corprate companies found a loophole. They said, *

"Hey why dont we charge for support and say OS is free but you have to buy the OS to get support". *

To this someone said,

*"But what about Richard Stallman and his dream", *

to this the corporates said,

*"FU Richard Stallman here give then a beta version of the software for our gullible users and ram them from behind".*
 



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> *forget about the calls... have you Ever helped a soul by goin to irc channels helping people 24/7 for free of cost ?? No, then forget about the rest what you said.*



I am not a SuperHero. It anyone asks for my help i will gladly help them. 



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> Since u told u r an Sys Admin of great company Oracle..... how much of truth beholds in that. A Sys Admin of such company never has that attitude " I Dont Care " and sys admin never excepts what your expecting from other organization.


How long do you want this to go on. I also do something called working you know. 

Tell you what, shall we continue this say tonight at 9.P.M. We can argue back and forth all night.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> ... *A run away attitude of an " Oracle's System Administrator "  ROFL . *


 
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## praka123 (Aug 9, 2007)

do spare Debian.  it allows both stable(Etch) and latest software(apt-pinned lenny+sid+exp).not everyone will be happy with fulltime CLI


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

u were done ??


			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> OpenSuse - Yes they have a beta version and they release a stable version every 6-7 months. Now this stable version of OpenSuse is what i am calling a beta version that is released so that gullible Linux users can use it. OK.


whats wrong with u... ur calling the stable version as beta version. Those companies r charging for support and fixes / bugs while ur using it. 




> Was it not the dream of Richard Stallman and the Free Software Foundation, GNU for software to be free.
> 
> The  corprate companies found a loophole. They said, *
> 
> ...


thats also correct some companies r doin it. agree with u.


> How long do you want this to go on. I also do something called working you know.


do u seriously want to stop it. ok this is my last post. 


> Tell you what, shall we continue this say tonight at 9.P.M. We can argue back and forth all night.


i also do something called as work you know.... and the internet connection also is pretty low here.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't see what's wrong in earning money from linux or any FLOSS? As long it doesn't lead to cripplewares it's fine enough for me atleast.
And I fail to see what's wrong with OpenSUSE or Fedora. Why can't they give out cutting edge testing version to people who want it. Those who use it should understand what they're getting, if they don't it's their fault. And most of those who understand do so as to have better/stable software. Thus, they use these distros.
And what's wrong with not learning everything inside out. Not everyone has time and inclination to learn everything inside out. So, what if some people want to make things easier for them?
And say what you like something need GUI, CLI just cannot do there. The best way to remember something is by visualising it. Then what about people using CAD/CAM, making movies? You want them to do so on CLI?
And with compiz and 3D coming in, we are opening up new vistas for applying advanced graphical ability to better uses.
There are people who'd like to use good quality software. Also, those who can't pay and wouldn't like to take illegal route. And they need not learn all the things, they can even help out the community by filing but reports, documentation and such.


----------



## mediator (Aug 9, 2007)

> If you want to get a real taste of Linux try Slackware. Or go the Unix way try Free BSD. This way at least you guys will learn that there is a CLI in Linux/Unix.


 U mean there is no CLI in fedora, 'dead rat', 'dumbian', 'susu' etc?




> Only wannabe Linux users use disros like Fedora, Ubuntu, Suse...... and the like. Because they think Linux is cool. *These morons* don't know 2 cents about Linux they *just want eye candy like a freaking Transparent Panels and GUI Applications*





> These are not True Open Source GNU linux. Well except for DumbIan but *it still sucks because of GUI.*


 You look so confused!




> What is Open Source , it means Free as in Freedom of Speech and NOT Free as in Free Beer. There should be no catch, like Dead Rat sells its Enterprise version for a cost and they say they are only charging for support. Liers. Why dont they just let us download the ISO for free i dont need their fricking support, i know Linux, i have been using it for years. This is just like MS stratagy. Yeah we can install Dead Rat on any amount of systems unlike Windows, BIG DEAL, it still defeats the purpose of Open Source. FU Dead Rat.


 Open source doesn't mean free and free doesn't mean open source. If the terms meant same, then what was the need to term it as "Free *and* open source software"? Please read from the starting line and tell what you read! Likewise there exist closed source applications/programs for 'windblows' too, but completely free to download!!




> When will people understand that Linux and Unix strong point is, that its CLI based. It has a powerful Command Line interface, unlike Windows which has crappy DOS. Everything that can be done in the idiotic GUI can be done through the Command Line in Linux and way better. Much better. Much Much Better. Developers of Beryl, Compiz, Gnome, KDE, XFCE and what not should burn in hell for destroying Linux and its good name.


 Why don't let that people decide themsleves? While the western toilet holds comfort of sitting, the water still bounces back in it and touches your a$$ and sometimes you have to make extra efforts there to relieve you, while INDIAN types are more hygenic and free flowing in that regard!! Let the people decide which one to use!!



> And before i end this rant i have to say something to the Microsoft Windows Haters and the Linux/Unix haters (you know who you are). You haters or fanboys who claim that and this and that OS sucks should back it up with some freaking reason, otherwise no one will take you seriously. Just by saying hey man this program wont install, Windows sucks man or i just got infected with spyware and a virus Microsoft sucks dude wont do. Use some common sense, use an antivirus and an anti spyware. There are lots of free anti this and anti that stuff available on the net.


 I see so we shud use anti-virus!!  Hmmm!!




> In the company i work in there are plenty of people there who use a variety of OS. Some use Linux and Some use Windows and some use Mac. Use an OS which is better suited to you.


 Why whine about CLI then? Let them decide whether to use CLI or not, Beryl or not!!






> And telling me i suck and putting a Big Grin smiley, makes you a jackass my dear friend.





> Kissing the Mods behind, are we?





> *I also hate* Gnome, KDE, and XFCE and other window environments, eye candy, and GUI Appz.





> These are not True Open Source GNU linux. Well except for DumbIan but *it still sucks because of GUI.*





> SuSe sucks for the same reason Red Hat sucks. We have to pay for SLED.


Use something else then! What r u, a BSD/Gentoo fanboy?



> Any OS that has a paid version for support and and treat the free version as beta testing for gullible Linux users sucks.
> 
> They are not True Open Source.


 Free doesn't necessarly means opern source dear!




> I guess i am an Angry 37 Year Old Man. HUH.


 ......Who had a terrible beating by his wife and came here to cry? 




> Oh, just a couple of new recrutes who did not know squat about many of the CLI based commands, and here is the fun part they told me that they were certified. Do not know what certificaton they are talking about or who hired them, but they are a couple of dumbasses, that is for sure.


 Born geniuses, kind and benevolent guys like u r rare sir!! You shud understand that u r the CHOSEN ONE!!




> True Open Source is Just a bunch of enthusiastic developers developing an OS. Free support from the community like forums like these. No paying for anything. No catch. Free as Speech in a Democracy and not free as in buy a Burger and get a Beer free. That is just retarded.


 U mean Ubuntu? But u hate that as well!! 


So, "tsk tsk", The primary source of your rants is your confusion! Don't whine, let the peace prevail!!


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ......Who had a terrible beating by his wife and came here to cry?



ROFL.


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> ... this story reminds me of my KG teachers.



Why am i not surprised. You act like an infant. Asking the same thing again and again.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> u were done ??



Apparently not.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> whats wrong with u... ur calling the stable version as beta version.


There is nothing wrong with me, though i cannot say the same thing about you. Re-Read my previous posts.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> Those companies r charging for support and fixes / bugs while ur using it.


 
I want them to do it for free. This is Open Source. They should not charge for anything.  Everything should be free. 




			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> thats also correct some companies r doin it. agree with u.


You disagree with me on one post and agree with me on the second post. Make up your mind. Both say the same things in diffrent ways. 
 


			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> do u seriously want to stop it. ok this is my last post.


If you wnat to continue just rub the magic lamp and say....

*abrakadabra*

I will appear before you, or we can just continue this debate tomorrow.

*Same ThinkDigit Time*

*Same ThinkDigit Channel
*
Be there, or be square.........what say?



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> do spare Debian.  it allows both stable(Etch) and latest software(apt-pinned lenny+sid+exp).not everyone will be happy with fulltime CLI


Let the force be with you, dear Debian user.




			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> I don't see what's wrong in earning money from linux or any FLOSS?


There is nothing wrong in earning money from linux. 

Certifications are a good way of earning/raising money in/for Linux development.




			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> And I fail to see what's wrong with OpenSUSE or Fedora. Why can't they give out cutting edge testing version to people who want it. Those who use it should understand what they're getting, if they don't it's their fault. And most of those who understand do so as to have better/stable software. Thus, they use these distros.


Yes, there is plenty wrong with what they are doing. They are misleading the customers, by giving infirior OS such as Fedora and OpenSuse and say pay if you want a better OS and better support. Give us the Real Deal for free, Give us RHEL and Suse Enterprise for free, with unlimited updates and unlimited support 24/7.




			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> And what's wrong with not learning everything inside out. Not everyone has time and inclination to learn everything inside out. So, what if some people want to make things easier for them?


The problem is, it is dumbifying (is that even a word) the Linux i know. Have you seen how Dumb the Ubuntu Live CD is. Good Fricking God. And i still see people in the ubuntuforums asking how to install Ubuntu. 

My point is no matter how easy Linux becomes there will still be some people that will not know how to do this and that in Linux.

Before you know it Linux will be so dumbified (is that even a word) that it will be like Windows. Things popping up to say, hey do you want to shat in that folder or this folder. Useless annoying yellow popups.




			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> And say what you like something need GUI, CLI just cannot do there. The best way to remember something is by visualising it. Then what about people using CAD/CAM, making movies? You want them to do so on CLI?


Well........, i have to think about that.



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> And with compiz and 3D coming in, we are opening up new vistas for applying advanced graphical ability to better uses.


What is with this graphics craze. I thought Linux was a serious OS, not a showpiece equipment. 

Hey look how attractive my Desktop looks, or 

Hey look how shiny these Icons are, or

Hey look Transparent Panels. 



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> There are people who'd like to use good quality software. Also, those who can't pay and wouldn't like to take illegal route.


Isn't Windows free in India. 

Seriously, who does not like stable good quality software.

I dont like piracy and i dont support it, but when new users turn to Linux for help, at least learn some basic commands. That is not asking much.



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> And they need not learn all the things, they can even help out the community by filing but reports, documentation and such.


We can do that, without the corprate clowns.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

u told u hav work, and again ur postin... looks like ur jobless. 

keep shoutin nobody's gonna listen.

but do read my signature ones.

& stop ranting.


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> U mean there is no CLI in fedora, 'dead rat', 'dumbian', 'susu' etc?


Who said that. Re-Read my posts.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> You look so confused!


Really, Oh do help me out, kind sir. Show me the way, lead me to the light.




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Open source doesn't mean free and free doesn't mean open source. If the terms meant same, then what was the need to term it as "Free *and* open source software"? Please read from the starting line and tell what you read! Likewise there exist closed source applications/programs for 'windblows' too, but completely free to download!!


I have read it before. I know what i am talking about. Why dont you read it again my dear friend.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> I see so we shud use anti-virus!!  Hmmm!!


No kiddin' Einstein.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Why whine about CLI then? Let them decide whether to use CLI or not, Beryl or not!!


Of course. Let the Idiots roam free.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Use something else then! What r u, a BSD/Gentoo fanboy?


This coming from a Fedora fanboy. The irony.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Free doesn't necessarly means opern source dear!


 
You are terribly mistaken my dear friend.





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> ......Who had a terrible beating by his wife and came here to cry?


It is better than beating yourself and crying to sleep in a Dark room, which you do everyday my dear.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Born geniuses, kind and benevolent guys like u r rare sir!! You shud understand that u r the CHOSEN ONE!!


 
Glad you came around finally.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> U mean Ubuntu? But u hate that as well!!


Yes, because it is a dumbified OS.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> So, "tsk tsk", The primary source of your rants is your confusion! Don't whine, let the peace prevail!!


Rest In Peace my dear friend.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> u told u hav work, and again ur postin... looks like ur jobless.


 
Oh Noes, i posted 'gen. wot M i gna do.

You are posting too. You said you were at work too. So what does that say about you. Does that mean you are jobless too.

Me and a bunch of my friends at work are having fun reading your idiotic posts. More fun than working.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> keep shoutin nobody's gonna listen.
> 
> but do read my signature ones.
> 
> & stop ranting.


Why are people replying then. I know why, because unlike you i am making a valid point. OK dear.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

@mediator, this discussion is getting boring coz this guy is repeating same stuff like saurav, WTH!!!


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @mediator, this discussion is getting boring coz this guy is repeating same stuff



Meh!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## mediator (Aug 9, 2007)

abra said:
			
		

> *What is Open Source , it means Free as in Freedom of Speech and NOT Free as in Free Beer.* There should be no catch, like Dead Rat sells its Enterprise version for a cost and they say they are only charging for support. Liers. *Why dont they just let us download the ISO for free* i dont need their fricking support, i know Linux, i have been using it for years. This is just like MS stratagy. Yeah we can install Dead Rat on any amount of systems unlike Windows, BIG DEAL, it still defeats the purpose of Open Source. FU Dead Rat.





			
				abra said:
			
		

> *I have read it before.* I know what i am talking about. Why dont you read it again my dear friend.


 This is not jokes2000.com or stage for great INDIAN laughter challenge dear. U have come to a wrong place!! At 37 years of age u joke like a 73 yr old man suffering from alzheimers and sever constipation and whine like 3 yr old kid beaten by his 7 year old brother.......wise guy!!




> Really, Oh do help me out, kind sir. Show me the way, lead me to the light.





> No kiddin' Einstein.





> You are terribly mistaken my dear friend.





> Yes, because it is a dumbified OS.


 Calm down man. Don't jump like someone inserted a burning cactus inside ur underwear. 37 is not an age to act like a teenager!!





> It is better than beating yourself and crying to sleep in a Dark room, which you do everyday my dear.


 At the age of 37, you have quite an experience in everything! Well done!!



> mediator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We can surely see that! But it becomes horrible when u acknowledge that their age is 37!!



> This coming from a Fedora fanboy. The irony.


 U r wrong uncle, I don't call anybody idiot or make personal comments on him or force him to use fedora by hook or crook!! Getting pissed off becoz ur wife beat u with a broom? 




> vish786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You r wrong again. People r liking ur jokes and thats why ur attempts for gaining publicity are getting successful!! Yea sumtimes they get bored when u repeat ur little jokes!! 

Its nice to see somebody at the age of 37 posting comic stuff just when you need something entertaining and refreshing!! You can do more than that!! The training that u did in local circus is paying in full at the age of 37. So, Keep the flow coming n make us all laugh more n more!! 




			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> @mediator, this discussion is getting boring coz this guy is repeating same stuff like saurav, WTH!!!


 He just wants publicity. Let him have it, if thats what makes him happy! 
Besides, u can play with him if u r getting bored, coz if the mods wanted to close this thread, they wud have done it a long time back!! So consider this as a real chit-chat zone n have phun!!


----------



## praka123 (Aug 9, 2007)

*some points...*



> For example while building a house you cant say i will build the first floor first and then lay the foundation. That is just retarded.
> 
> In the same way, first learn the CLI. That is the most powerful thing in Linux. CLI lays the foundation for Linux learning.
> 
> New users get attracted to Linux when they see all those fine things we can do with Beryl and Compiz . They dont want to learn anything in Linux, let alone how to work with the CLI, they just want their desktop to look attractive. That just pisses me off.


 Without atleast some CLI how can a new user cope up with this "new" OS,assuming most are windows (ex)users.not everything cant be solved with gui(as yet).I have to agree with this.i already had a thread and poll somewhere in the forum reg this,may be we are older that's why feels like this!


> Oh, just a couple of new recrutes who did not know squat about many of the CLI based commands, and here is the fun part they told me that they were certified. Do not know what certificaton they are talking about or who hired them, but they are a couple of dumbasses, that is for sure.


 I know.i have attended RHCE coaching-I have to say this certificate is "all pass" in some centres esp a "Marian College Kottayam" & "IPSR" cochin.there are many things fishy..ahmm..
ls,mv,cp,rm=they shud no atleast this na?:roll:


> Yes, there is plenty wrong with what they are doing. They are misleading the customers, by giving infirior OS such as Fedora and OpenSuse and say pay if you want a better OS and better support. Give us the Real Deal for free, Give us RHEL and Suse Enterprise for free, with unlimited updates and unlimited support 24/7.


 ^^^ this is something lotta people worldwide are discussing(calling as guinea pigs!).the question is why do RH spearheading Fedora if at all it is independent community distro .but still fedora is teh first name many newcomers here!(indeed it is not that bad!)As of now,Ubuntu is going well.really,this distro is getting many ppl knows what Linux is.and not to forget  RH/FC got good(if not as good as CLI!) guis for server/sysadministration(system-config-*).
Reg,the FOSS utopia world(which i too want!),Debian is the distro to stand.I admire DFSG and hope others knows too.
But Let it be straight-not all are from 1980's where computer's are for uber geeks-now ppl(non-g33ks) too sees PC as a entertainment,connectivity device with nice things to be comfortable with(read-eyecandy!).If Vista is offering Aero,why not Linux offer Compiz-fusion-let that bunch of users satisfied.  ::


----------



## cynosure (Aug 9, 2007)

First of all mr abra....
You are nobody to teach me what culture to follow. I may follow american/egyptian/mali or any other culture that I wanna follow. People like you will be the last on my list to consult. 

Like everybody else in the forum is saying, you have no valid points to back you up. Those crappy "I dont care", "I dont give a f**K" wont help you here. I dont understand how the hell are you a "something big" of Oracle? I wonder half the time of your meetings would be going into discussing about the OSes of other people and cussing them if they are not using slack and/or openBSD.

You have been using Lin for I dont know how many years, but in case of newbies, you cuss them. You are coming and vomiting in a public forum on how the hell those guys do not know lin but have got certification. I just wanna ask if you were a born genious. Were you that kinda guy who read the word linux and boom- designed a kernel better than linus himself. Everybody needs to start somewhere.
In one of your posts, you talked about how you would help anybody on anything. Why the hell are you making fun of those guys!! So much to respect you sir. 

Since you are a 37 year old old man, you must be having a boy/girl. (Let's assume you have a boy) Make him sit in front of PC and start a linux console. Give him a book about lin and see if he can understand something. Now start the GUI, see if he has any adverse effect. Just take a look that his concepts are not weakened by using GUI. If so then please let me know. I will stop using it.

And yeah, you are a genious. You just proved it with the way you "cleared" our doubts. Just make sure that you get a ISO 9001 certificate tatooed on your forehead so that other "morons" can also see that and salute you whenever they can meet you.

Hell YEAH! This discussion is boring but fun.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> This is not jokes2000.com or stage for great INDIAN laughter challenge dear. U have come to a wrong place!! At 37 years of age u joke like a 73 yr old man suffering from alzheimers and sever constipation and whine like 3 yr old kid beaten by his 7 year old brother.......wise guy!!





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Calm down man. Don't jump like someone inserted a burning cactus inside ur underwear. 37 is not an age to act like a teenager!!





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> U r wrong uncle, I don't call anybody idiot or make personal comments on him or force him to use fedora by hook or crook!! Getting pissed off becoz ur wife beat u with a broom?





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Its nice to see somebody at the age of 37 posting comic stuff just when you need something entertaining and refreshing!! You can do more than that!! The training that u did in local circus is paying in full at the age of 37. So, Keep the flow coming n make us all laugh more n more!!


 *mediator u hav got good sense of humour dude seriously.*


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> u can play with him if u r getting bored, coz if the mods wanted to close this thread, they wud have done it a long time back!! So consider this as a real chit-chat zone n have phun!!


* that is wat i hav been doin with him, this guy is like a joker to me now. *

*


			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		





Click to expand...

*


			
				abrakadabra said:
			
		

> Me and a bunch of my friends at work are having fun reading your idiotic posts. More fun than working.


*

i dont know abt ur friends , but my friends in this forum r having great fun at your post.... , best part i'm having great fun too. 

Uncle had ur dinner. 

*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2007)

come on folks, leave the chap alone. passing personal comments is not in the interest of anyone. plz refrain.

@abra... (big nick, man!!!) the cause of ur frustration is that some linux n00bs are boastin of certification when in reality they know li'l abt it and almost nothing of the command. why are you blaming the distros? why don't you point the finger at the institute that gave them the certification? why don't you write to them asking them to include slac and bsd in the curriculum? if some fools dunno how to use the cli and are working as admins then who's fault is it? the distro on which they learnt or the institute which taught and certified them? (and how dumba$$ must the tech and HR team be to recruit those idiots??!!!)

regarding, the free and paid versions from novell and red hat, can u plz temme where do fedora and opensuse lack? i'm not being sarcastic. i seriously wanna kno. coz i'm not a sys/network admin. so i dunno what perspective does an admin haf.

but i find one thing ridiculous, u want the enterprise version for free and also want unlimited 24x7 support? thats too much to ask for! certainly not justified. oracle will pay u for working on their "free" enterprise os, but who will help them fill their tummies? i think its completely fair to charge for support but as u said, they must provide a free download of the OS.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> regarding, the free and paid versions from novell and red hat, can u plz temme where do fedora and opensuse lack? i'm not being sarcastic. i seriously wanna kno. coz i'm not a sys/network admin. so i dunno what perspective does an admin haf.


they dont lack any were dude the only prob is they ask us to pay for support, that is the whole issue, and they say they r open source. And this guy wants it too be free.


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 9, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> First of all mr abra....
> You are nobody to teach me what culture to follow. I may follow american/egyptian/mali or any other culture that I wanna follow. People like you will be the last on my list to consult.
> 
> Like everybody else in the forum is saying, you have no valid points to back you up. Those crappy "I dont care", "I dont give a f**K" wont help you here. I dont understand how the hell are you a "something big" of Oracle? I wonder half the time of your meetings would be going into discussing about the OSes of other people and cussing them if they are not using slack and/or openBSD.
> ...


This has got to be the funniest post ever. I was LMAO.

Dude, i never knew making an innocent comment lile Fed-up-ra and SuSu and DumbIan will get so much heated responses. I love it. keep it up. You guys are so sensitive about this. There are still a couple of guys missing. Where is Eddy and QM. I would love to hear what they have to say.

Me and my pals are sitting here drinking beer, we are having great fun reading all your posts.

Ratings so far............

*Sensible Posters
*
Infra Red Dude 
mehulved
praka123
abrakadabra

*Funnist Poster*

 cynosure

*Village Idiots

*vish786
mediator




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> This is not jokes2000.com or stage for great INDIAN laughter challenge dear. U have come to a wrong place!! At 37 years of age u joke like a 73 yr old man suffering from alzheimers and sever constipation and whine like 3 yr old kid beaten by his 7 year old brother.......wise guy!!


Yes this is not jokes2000.com. It is mediatorisadumbass.com.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Calm down man. Don't jump like someone inserted a burning cactus inside ur underwear. 37 is not an age to act like a teenager!!



You are never too old for anything my dear friend.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> At the age of 37, you have quite an experience in everything! Well done!!



Well unlike you i do have a lot of expirience in Linux, if that is what you are talking about.

On the other hand you and your gay boyfriend vish786 have a lot of free time on your hands. Why dont you both go suck each other off?



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Getting pissed off becoz ur wife beat u with a broom?


Another wife joke. Dont you know any other insults mate.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> You r wrong again. People r liking ur jokes and thats why ur attempts for gaining publicity are getting successful!!


Who is jokeing? I most certainly am not.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Its nice to see somebody at the age of 37 posting comic stuff just when you need something entertaining and refreshing!! You can do more than that!! The training that u did in local circus is paying in full at the age of 37.


Dont you remember that you were also present in the circus with me. 

You were called BOZO the jackass who hijacked my thread by making idiotic remarks. 

Just look at my replies to mehulved and Infra Red Dude, we did not agree with each other on many points but they did not attack me with retarded posts, but you on the other hand have proven to be a certified jackass.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL... now truth finally come out, u r not an 37 old guy, nor  a system admin at oracle. 

guys look at the comments he has made " its damn clear "  another lamer or 

jackass hiding his true identity   only a moron teenager like abra can make 

such foolish comments. and remember i said dont take things personal and u 

did.


----------



## mediator (Aug 10, 2007)

> Dont you remember that you were also present in the circus with me.


So u do remember that u participated in the circus acts!! Good!! Eating cerelax at the age of 37? First telling your age and now such acknowledgement. You r so entertaining!! 

Neways, yes I was present not with u, but in the audience row!! Your performance was great.....there too and still unparalleled here!! BRAVO!! 

@Vish786 : What did I told u?  Instead of whining about CLI/BSD/Gentoo, he has started giving certificates of his circus acts now!!


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 10, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> they dont lack any were dude the only prob is they ask us to pay for support, that is the whole issue, and they say they r open source. And this guy wants it too be free.


 Oh man, finally that rusty old brain started working.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @abra... (big nick, man!!!) the cause of ur frustration is that some linux n00bs are boastin of certification when in reality they know li'l abt it and almost nothing of the command. why are you blaming the distros? why don't you point the finger at the institute that gave them the certification? why don't you write to them asking them to include slac and bsd in the curriculum? if some fools dunno how to use the cli and are working as admins then who's fault is it? the distro on which they learnt or the institute which taught and certified them?


No...No....No....No....No..... I am not blaming the distros at all. I am blaming the corprate guys who want to take the Linux i know and like the MS way.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> (and how dumba$$ must the tech and HR team be to recruit those idiots??!!!)


Exactly what we were thinking. 



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> regarding, the free and paid versions from novell and red hat, can u plz temme where do fedora and opensuse lack? i'm not being sarcastic. i seriously wanna kno. coz i'm not a sys/network admin. so i dunno what perspective does an admin haf.





			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> but i find one thing ridiculous, u want the enterprise version for free and also want unlimited 24x7 support? thats too much to ask for! certainly not justified. oracle will pay u for working on their "free" enterprise os, but who will help them fill their tummies? i think its completely fair to charge for support but as u said, they must provide a free download of the OS.


I dont think it is too much to ask for 24/7 unlimited support. These communities can make money from other ways like selling Linux related [SIZE=-1]merchandise[/SIZE] on their website, the can [SIZE=-1]advertise on TV an on the Radio[/SIZE] that a company like Wipro or Oracle or any other big company is using such and such linux, then there is  certification, i mean these things will certainly get them tons of publicity and a lot of money.

Fedora and OpenSuse suck for company use because they use these bleeding edge software that has only been around for 6-7 months. They are no good on mission critical servers. 

On the other hand RHEL and Suse Enterprise are awsomely stable. That is why i want Red Hat and Suse to allow users to download the Enterprise version ISO for free and then if we want support we will get it from them. Although my company will be paying for the support what i dont like is that they are not being True Open Source which sucks.


----------



## rocket357 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not taking sides on this, per se, but I can definitely understand abra's frustration.  I'm a lot like abra...I've worked hard my entire life to gain the knowledge required to make a Linux system stand up and sing...and I've done well.

So when some mop-headed kid comes along and flashes some dingbat cert that they got for attending class for 5 days because they learned how to "administer" a Linux/BSD machine through the GUI, I'm not impressed.  If I can tell them to run this as root:


```
# NOHUP cd/; rm -rf * > /dev/null 2>&1
```
and they don't immediately laugh, then something is obviously wrong (p.s. - unless you feel like losing everything and reinstalling your system *DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND*).

Just my thoughts...


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

@abra, hello sir, u telling the same points which i said to u earlier... the only thing ur doing is adding *" not "* to them and replyin to infra_red, dont u hav ur own brains, to frame sentences and arguments. ? 

seriously dude to suck badly now.


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 10, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> So u do remember that u participated in the circus acts!! Good!! Eating cerelax at the age of 37? First telling your age and now such acknowledgement. You r so entertaining!!


You are the expert in these things. You were the one that taught me this.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Neways, yes I was present not with u, but in the audience row!! Your performance was great.....there too and still unparalleled here!! BRAVO!!


Yes you were in the audience allright, in a monkey suit selling peanuts and sweeping the floor full of shat.
 


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> @Vish786 : What did I told u?  Instead of whining about CLI/BSD/Gentoo, he has started giving certificates of his circus acts now!!


 
What are you talking about, you are the one taking this thread offtopic. We were doing fine before you arrived.

OK enough fooling around, mediator if you want to talk about serious stuff like Linux and Free Support then say it, if not fly like a bird and shoo.




			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> @abra, hello sir, u telling the same points which i said to u earlier... the only thing ur doing is adding *" not "* to them and replyin to infra_red, dont u hav ur own brains, to frame sentences and arguments. ?



 Dude how many times do i have to tell you this, putting a smiley after posting an insult does not make you look like you were joking. Alright. 



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> seriously dude to suck badly now.


 Learn some fricking english and grammer dude. What the hell are you trying to say.


----------



## mediator (Aug 10, 2007)

> Yes you were in the audience allright, in a monkey suit selling peanuts and sweeping the floor full of shat.


 Sorry dear, may be at age of 37 ur eyes went myopic. But atleast u remember ur reflection well in the mirror chamber that u were put in, which reflected from inside and see thru from audience side and I must say u described urself and ur activity pretty well! M impressed! 




> What are you talking about, you are the one taking this thread offtopic. We were doing fine before you arrived.
> 
> OK enough fooling around, mediator if you want to talk about serious stuff like Linux and Free Support then say it, if not fly like a bird and shoo.


 Don't whine, lets play more! Not liking the game u started now? So demoralising! Did u forget that ur non-paying job is a 24/7 job! So keep this thread alive, it might become a sticky!  

Entertain me more!


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

@abra, ur just giving lame excuses for my replies and regarding smileys either u dont know how to use them.

what boring stuff is this.


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 10, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Sorry dear, may be at age of 37 ur eyes went myopic. But atleast u remember ur reflection well in the mirror chamber that u were put in, which reflected from inside and see thru from audience side and I must say u described urself and ur activity pretty well! M impressed!


Wow you really need a lobotomy.
 


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Don't whine, lets play more! Not liking the game u started now? So demoralising!


 
I did not start the flame war. You did.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Did u forget that ur non-paying job is a 24/7 job! So keep this thread alive, it might become a sticky!


Well kids like you and vish, will end up on the streets like beggers or become a male gigolo. Hey at least it pays. Right.




			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> @abra, ur just giving lame excuses for my replies


Lame replies for lame posts. You should know that. You are the lamest person in this forum.

At least mediator tried to insult me, you are just kissing his behind like you kissed mehulved behind in the afternoon.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> what boring stuff is this.


Yes, this discussion is getting a tad boring.




			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> and regarding smileys either u dont know how to use them.



To answer your post of me not knowing to post smilies, see my first post, i used a smiley there. I dont use smilis everytime i make apost. That is retarded.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 10, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> I'm not taking sides on this, per se, but I can definitely understand abra's frustration.  I'm a lot like abra...I've worked hard my entire life to gain the knowledge required to make a Linux system stand up and sing...and I've done well.
> 
> So when some mop-headed kid comes along and flashes some dingbat cert that they got for attending class for 5 days because they learned how to "administer" a Linux/BSD machine through the GUI, I'm not impressed.  If I can tell them to run this as root:
> 
> ...




i ran this on my collge sever, everything gone 
good now HOD is yelling at our sys admin


----------



## mediator (Aug 10, 2007)

> Well kids like you and vish, will end up on the streets like beggers or become a male gigolo. Hey at least it pays unlike my non paying job. Right.


 Your job experiences are quite versatile! 

Neways I must appreciaste ur confession guts! *www.smileyhut.com/working/coffee1.gif


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 10, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Your job experiences are quite versatile!
> 
> Neways I must appreciaste ur confession guts! *www.smileyhut.com/working/coffee1.gif



It is good thing that you finally came out of the closet,mate that was very brave of you.

How is the hooking and prostituting yourself going. How is vish, he was your one and only customer.

Maybe you wouldn't act like such a pathetic loser if you weren't afflicted with mental retardation.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2007)

All the user are advised to stay on topic

no personal comments will be admired.. 

@abrakadabra : check your langauge.. try not to use this kind of words.. and this is not fight club..

thread will be locked if if this carries on..


----------



## abrakadabra (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it is best to lock the topic or delete this thread.
No good can come of it.
Except for the first page all the other posts are retarded.
Lock It or delete it.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2007)

I got to know about the what RH and Suse was doing .... really disappointed


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2007)

if any one has a good reason to open this thread up then PM me or any other mod... as the thread is going no where..

@abrakadabra : have a eye on you..

*BY VISH 786*


Hi Shantanu,

their is no need to open this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...t=65098&page=4 
again.
As the user abrakadra, is a guy who says is a system administrator of Oracle and is of 37 years old, which is a complete lie... coz a guy if is at that level, will speak something which is sane and sensible.He's been lying from beginning and he himself does not know what he is argueing on properly(a solid & valid specific point), just repeating the same points, if we provide a solution to him, he replies with an " I dont care " attitude, which is not a way of arguing in a discussion. 

Secondly this guy is a moron who has pathetic knowledge about Linux/Windows and I pity on him which is hard to say... His " English Grammar " is also horrible, we had not used any offensive language against him, but this guy started falling short of words to argue with our ongoing discussion, and started using offensive language against other digit members, which we digit members hardly care about his lang, but the same will not be handled by other sensitive members... The reason i'm writing to u is that if such people keep joining and pass such comments on others then the value of this " Digit forum " will be depreciated.

Ontopic:
I had to give this solutoin to avoid the misconception few digit members have got....
Linux Organisation like SLED and Novells charge 
for support,fixes/bugs and reprogram the codes according to needs of a specific company, and they dont charge for OS(they can freely be downloaded,beta as well as the last stable/final version), this support is necessary for Big Companies which work for 24/7 and they do require this coz according to the advances in technology they hav to updated their system and to fix a problem companies like Novells or etc have set of people to work on bugs provided by Comapnies were they work for 24/7 just to fix the bugs and this services cannot be given for free to a company and the same holds good for windows which is a non-issue here.

Discussion is Closed.

@abrakadabra,
Hello Uncle,
just dropped in to say " Hi , t " . 

******


----------

